# After 12,000 Uber Trips and 3000 Lyft I can belive it finally happend to me. Loosing your shit in the uber litterally!!!!



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

I drive Uber XL in a beach community Ocean City MD, I have a group of 5 30-40 something women I was driving home from the bars 1:30 am and when we arrived at our destination everyone started to depart the vehicle. The lady in the white dress middle row passenger side door started to get out and thats when the smell hit us worst smell ever myself and the lady who actually called for the ride said it together "who shit them selves!!!" Well white dress lady said oh I farted excuse me, well I looked down at me seat and saw what was waiting for me a nice steaming pile of dookey!!! I said lady you did more than fart! The lady who had actually called for the ride was horrified and told me to charge her whatever I needed to, well its about this point that white dress poopie lady start's frantically wiping off the seat and I told her to stop because I had to photograph it in order to be paid. Well she ignored me and didnt stop I yelled at her that this was just perfect now my car smells like dookie and I am shut down until this is cleaned but there is no visual evidence ( black seats and interior ). The actual still horrified rider venmoed me the cleaning fee + $65 extra. Even though I shampooed and disenfectied it still it took me 2 days to forget that smell.

My sister in law said I got Amber Hearded.

Sincerely,
Jeffrey Depp


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Gross. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)

Rampage said:


> Gross. Sorry that happened to you.


The poop or the 18k trips?

Edit: sorry, sorry... I didn't add right, it was 15k trips only, my mistake, this changes everything.


----------



## F30 LOLZ (Nov 10, 2021)

At least you didn't end up with shitty wages for that ride.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Definitely not defending the scum bag lady just saying some people have medical conditions they seriously need to go get looked at by a doctor. It sounds like this lady has lost her bowel control which can happen naturally from diseases or perhaps she was and is engaging in sodomy. Is definitely possible to suffer nerve damage down there or actually have a tear in one of your many components down there.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

thepukeguy said:


> Definitely not defending the scum bag lady just saying some people have medical conditions they seriously need to go get looked at by a doctor. It sounds like this lady has lost her bowel control which can happen naturally from diseases or perhaps she was and is engaging in sodomy. Is definitely possible to suffer nerve damage down there or actually have a tear in one of your many components down there.


What makes her a scumbag?

She had an accident most likely. 

Driver got paid a cleaning fee.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> What makes her a scumbag?
> 
> She had an accident most likely.
> 
> Driver got paid a cleaning fee.


She tried to lie and say she just farted.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> She tried to lie and say she just farted.


She was probably very embarrassed and assumed it was contained within her undergarments.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> She was probably very embarrassed and assumed it was contained within her undergarments.


Maybe, but c’mon…there was enough that the driver saw it from his seat.
I agree that the embarrassment made the poor lady try to get out of it but she got caught.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> She was probably very embarrassed and assumed it was contained within her undergarments.


Assuming the details of the story are accurate, I'm having a hard time understanding how you would have poop in undergarments, poop on dress AND still poop on seat unless we are talking about total liquid.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

That kind of situation is one of the reasons I stopped doing bar pickups after 6 months on the job.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> Driver got paid a cleaning fee.


The cleaning fees are a joke and they don't compensate for lost earnings.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> The cleaning fees are a joke and they don't compensate for lost earnings.


True but the passengers at least tried to make things right.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Assuming the details of the story are accurate, I'm having a hard time understanding how you would have poop in undergarments, poop on dress AND still poop on seat unless we are talking about total liquid.


If there is too much weight the undergarments will twist and it will fall out.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

That means she wasn’t wearing panties… one time a ***** headed to the fancy dress club left a perfect print on the leather middle seat. Better than the gift your rider left at least.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Rampage said:


> She tried to lie and say she just farted.


There’s only 2 letters different between fart and shart 
she had been drinking too maybe she was slurring her words….


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

actappingntesting said:


> I drive Uber XL in a beach community Ocean City MD, I have a group of 5 30-40 something women I was driving home from the bars 1:30 am and when we arrived at our destination everyone started to depart the vehicle. The lady in the white dress middle row passenger side door started to get out and thats when the smell hit us worst smell ever myself and the lady who actually called for the ride said it together "who shit them selves!!!" Well white dress lady said oh I farted excuse me, well I looked down at me seat and saw what was waiting for me a nice steaming pile of dookey!!! I said lady you did more than fart! The lady who had actually called for the ride was horrified and told me to charge her whatever I needed to, well its about this point that white dress poopie lady start's frantically wiping off the seat and I told her to stop because I had to photograph it in order to be paid. Well she ignored me and didnt stop I yelled at her that this was just perfect now my car smells like dookie and I am shut down until this is cleaned but there is no visual evidence ( black seats and interior ). The actual still horrified rider venmoed me the cleaning fee + $65 extra. Even though I shampooed and disenfectied it still it took me 2 days to forget that smell.
> 
> My sister in law said I got Amber Hearded.
> 
> ...


Congratulations
You now have your brown wing badge 🤣


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> She tried to lie and say she just farted.


You don't know that she was lying when she said it, I occasionally help my mom with In-Home Care until my late 20s, sometimes people will fart and don't know they just took a dump, if she have issues yes need to see a doctor, if she knows she has the issue she should stick a tampon up her butt, I'm not trying to be funny that's one of the solutions a partial solution,

When I used to do non-emergency medical transport that actually happened a few times in my car, since I'm used to doing in-home care wasn't a big deal to me I cleaned up the mess and I had to put plastic bags over his shoes and put him back in the car and keep the windows down and off we went to his drop off.

I tell you guys I've seen it all I've done it all, very little shocks to me.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> What makes her a scumbag?
> 
> She had an accident most likely.
> 
> Driver got paid a cleaning fee.


Well , in 53 years I’ve never accidentally taken a shit in someone’s car , so I’d have to say that was a scumbag move .


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> Well , in 53 years I’ve never accidentally taken a shit in someone’s car , so I’d have to say that was a scumbag move .


Keep getting older, you will find out, in fact you don't need to get older just get sick with the flu and have the diarrhea with it and have to drive yourself or have someone drive you to the hospital good luck.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Well , in 53 years I’ve never accidentally taken a shit in someone’s car , so I’d have to say that was a scumbag move .


That's pretty unfair. Not everyone has the same control over their faculties.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Keep getting older, you will find out.


Ok , everyday I’m tryin to get older , did the OP say the lady was 70plus , I must have missed that


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I love how people think that everybody else's life and condition is based on their own personal life experience and personal health, have absolutely no empathy for anyone else.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> Ok , everyday I’m tryin to get older , did the OP say the lady was 70plus , I must have missed that


She doesn't need to be 70 plus to have an issue.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> That's pretty unfair. Not everyone has the same control over their faculties.


Had the Op said the rider was 70 plus I might have understood , although my moms 80 now and not in good health , however she has her wits about her and wears diapers to keep accidents from happening all over others cars , if the ***** who shit in the car had issues with that sort of stuff , then she could have had a diaper on , anyways , I’m thinkin your just tryin to play devils advocate , so , Carry- on


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> She doesn't need to be 70 plus to have an issue.


I can’t believe I have not placed you on ignore yet, so this will be the last time I respond to your dumb ass, it seems you try to take the opposite side on any normal conversation. So carry-on talking to somebody else .


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> Had the Op said the rider was 70 plus I might have understood , although my moms 80 now and not in good health , however she has her wits about her and wears diapers to keep accidents from happening all over others cars , if the *** who shit in the car had issues with that sort of stuff , then she could have had a diaper on , anyways , I’m thinkin your just tryin to play devils advocate , so , Carry- on


You can have different degrees of the issue, it may even be a new issue for her, as I've stated I've done in home care I even did it on my own as a care worker for a few years myself, you don't know what the hell you're talking about but maybe God will let you experience it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> I can’t believe I have not placed you on ignore yet, so this will be the last time I respond to your dumb ass, it seems you try to take the opposite side on any normal conversation. So carry-on talking to somebody else .


Go ahead and place me on ignore that's your privilege, the fact is people don't like to hear the truth they like to live in ignorance and stupidity and have no empathy for others,

Like the old saying ignorance is bliss.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> I can’t believe I have not placed you on ignore yet, so this will be the last time I respond to your dumb ass, it seems you try to take the opposite side on any normal conversation. So carry-on talking to somebody else .


What opposite side, I'm telling you Medical facts, I've had to deal with this personally with others, the op cleaned up the mess he got paid.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I have dealt with many things throughout the years, I've had fights break out in my car, I've had people having sex in my car, I've had people trying to do drugs in my car, I've had people abusing their child in my car, I've had several guys in my car that were running some type of sex traffic ring in my car thought it was okay to talk about it in my car, I've had to pepper spray people in my car, I've had to pull a knife out in my car, I've been called the N word in my car, I've had people threaten to beat my azz in my car, when I put my words in print here, I'm speaking from experience, not from what I think not from what somebody else told me from my own experience, if you don't like the things I say if you don't like to hear the truth of certain situations, then ignore me put me on ignore I really don't care I'm not on this site for you.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Had the Op said the rider was 70 plus I might have understood , although my moms 80 now and not in good health , however she has her wits about her and wears diapers to keep accidents from happening all over others cars , if the *** who shit in the car had issues with that sort of stuff , then she could have had a diaper on , anyways , I’m thinkin your just tryin to play devils advocate , so , Carry- on


To play devil's advocate a little more, bowel incontinence can happen at any age, and can also be due to temporary sickness.

I knew a lady who developed urinary incontinence in her late 20s. I think she had a couple of accidents before she started wearing protection. The problem started out not so bad but then got worse over the course of a month or so.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

One word, EWW


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

The trick is to shit yourself first. You have to beat pax to the punch to get them to exit quickly and give them no opportunity to drop a deuce themselves. This is just business - whoever grosses out the other first, wins.

It works great for older people with like a cane or something, who ordinarily take forever to leave the car. I haven't been doing it long, but I can't fault the results. I just wish I'd thought of it sooner.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> To play devil's advocate a little more, bowel incontinence can happen at any age, and can also be due to temporary sickness.
> 
> I knew a lady who developed urinary incontinence in her late 20s. I think she had a couple of accidents before she started wearing protection. The problem started out not so bad but then got worse over the course of a month or so.


If you have that issue wear a ****ing diaper.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

thepukeguy said:


> Definitely not defending the scum bag lady just saying some people have medical conditions they seriously need to go get looked at by a doctor. It sounds like this lady has lost her bowel control which can happen naturally from diseases


It’s probably from the alcohol not a disease, unless you count alcoholism.


25rides7daysaweek said:


> she had been drinking too maybe she was slurring her words….


That’s what I think and maybe she had one too many bean burritos before she went out drinking.

Disgusting to drink so much you lose control of your bowel movements. So thankful no one shit in my vehicle. They’d be cleaning that shit up themselves.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> It’s probably from the alcohol not a disease, unless you count alcoholism.
> 
> 
> That’s what I think and maybe she had one too many bean burritos before she went out drinking.
> ...


In my 20’s I once got so drunk on St Paddy’s day that I drank green beer from a dirty ashtray. I never shit in a cab though. Maybe I wasnt trying hard enough. 🤔


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rampage said:


> In my 20’s I once got so drunk on St Paddy’s day that I drank green beer from a dirty ashtray. I never shit in a cab though. Maybe I wasnt trying hard enough. 🤔


I hope that was from a dare & not some weird drink concoction.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Lets be completely honest. Shitting in someone else's car should be a jailable offense, just like spitting on someone is considered assault.

If you saw an open car window and decided to take a dump in it, I'm sure there would be criminal charges.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

OldBay said:


> Lets be completely honest. Shitting in someone else's car should be a jailable offense, just like spitting on someone is considered assault.
> 
> If you saw an open car window and decided to take a dump in it, I'm sure there would be criminal charges.


Let me be completely honest, live on and when you start having the beginning stages of that happening to you, maybe it was a one-off thing didn't happen to you again for months, are you going to immediately go buy some diapers cuz I said live on keep getting older have friends that are getting older you'll find out.

Have some empathy for others, everything that someone does that may seem personally offensive to you, they may not be doing it on purpose why would anybody want to do that on purpose and embarrass themselves.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> It’s probably from the alcohol not a disease, unless you count alcoholism.
> 
> 
> That’s what I think and maybe she had one too many bean burritos before she went out drinking.
> ...


I had a very drunk young woman and her sober friend in my van. All of the sudden the drunk one screams "OMG I have to poop, I can't hold it". I was on the shoulder of the road in 2 seconds flat opening up my power sliding door. She jumped out of my van and pooped right there on the shoulder of the road. Her friend used the drunk girls sweater to wipe her down. I made her friend wrap her jacket around her arse before letting her back in to the van.

Alcohol does bad things to you!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I had a very drunk young woman and her sober friend in my van. All of the sudden the drunk one screams "OMG I have to poop, I can't hold it". I was on the shoulder of the road in 2 seconds flat opening up my power sliding door. She jumped out of my van and pooped right there on the shoulder of the road. Her friend used the drunk girls sweater to wipe her down. I made her friend wrap her jacket around her arse before letting her back in to the van.
> 
> Alcohol does bad things to you!


Her friend wasn't sober, just sober in comparison.


----------



## 202265 (Jun 14, 2020)

The following is one of the many reasons I only do UberEats in my new car:

In the last car I used for UberX and Lyft, which had dark grey cloth seats I noticed a brown stain along the center stiching of the driver side passenger seat. When I tried to clean it with Woolite carpet and upholstery, repeatedly blotting the Woolite would transfer the whatever it was onto the paper towels. I went through lots of paper towels but the whatever would keep transfering to the paper towel. Apparently whatever it was was so much it had soaked through the foam padding under the upholstery. I eventually gave up and let it dry to its previous condition and kept giving rides. Future riders could blame their fellow passenger who caused this.

If someone had sharted during one of the 3000 rides in that car I never smelled it because I was always wearing a 3M respirator -- which blocked even normal smells perfume, etc -- because of COVID. 

Now that I think of it, I never smelled anything bad when I didn't have the mask on, so maybe it was something else from the previous owner of that car.

Still the stains that were transferred to the paper towels was gross.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Seamus said:


> I had a very drunk young woman and her sober friend in my van. All of the sudden the drunk one screams "OMG I have to poop, I can't hold it". I was on the shoulder of the road in 2 seconds flat opening up my power sliding door. She jumped out of my van and pooped right there on the shoulder of the road. Her friend used the drunk girls sweater to wipe her down. I made her friend wrap her jacket around her arse before letting her back in to the van.
> 
> Alcohol does bad things to you!


2 seconds 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

ljkhgjklh


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Keep getting older, you will find out, in fact you don't need to get older just get sick with the flu and have the diarrhea with it and have to drive yourself or have someone drive you to the hospital good luck.


However, that doesn’t seem to be the case here. If the rider was sick with the flu and diarrhea, she wouldn’t be out drinking til 1:30am.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I had a very drunk young woman and her sober friend in my van. All of the sudden the drunk one screams "OMG I have to poop, I can't hold it". I was on the shoulder of the road in 2 seconds flat opening up my power sliding door. She jumped out of my van and pooped right there on the shoulder of the road. Her friend used the drunk girls sweater to wipe her down. I made her friend wrap her jacket around her arse before letting her back in to the van.
> 
> Alcohol does bad things to you!


I recall that story. Thankfully the drunk girl said something to have you stop & she had a good friend help her.

I drank way too much alcohol on my 20s, I never suddenly had to have a bm. And it was mainly beer I drank.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I recall that story. Thankfully the drunk girl said something to have you stop & she had a good friend help her.
> 
> I drank way too much alcohol on my 20s, I never suddenly had to have a bm. And it was mainly beer I drank.


Yes, I always appreciated it when an announcement was made before an impending discharge was going to take place! 😆


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Yes, I always appreciated it when an announcement was made before an impending discharge was going to take place! 😆


If the person had the issue, or has some serious stomach problems at that moment, there may be enough time to give you an announcement.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> What makes her a scumbag?


LOL that seriously made my day, thanks. Well if you can’t figure out why she is a scum bag I guess I’m safe for now from being outed as a forum scum bag 😂


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

thepukeguy said:


> LOL that seriously made my day, thanks. Well if you can’t figure out why she is a scum bag I guess I’m safe for now from being outed as a forum scum bag 😂


Well make sure you remove all your mirrors, cuz the idea that you think someone can't lose control of their bowels, or everyone gets some Advanced warning, or everyone should know, means you have no life experience with people with any type of issues I do on the other hand,

You are a textbook example of a person who has no empathy at all, you think everyone else experiences and doing is based upon you, you have never experienced having a bowel movement and not even knowing you had one or you have not had the experienced taking a fart and then realize later on there's something more back there than a fart, never happened to you so it shouldn't happen to anybody else, a textbook example of somebody with no freaking empathy,

My wish to you is that one day somewhere it happens to you, and then everybody can look at you like you're a scumbag, as they say karma is a you know what.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

thepukeguy said:


> LOL that seriously made my day, thanks. Well if you can’t figure out why she is a scum bag I guess I’m safe for now from being outed as a forum scum bag 😂


Puking doesn't make you a scumbag either, as long as you don't accuse the driver of being intoxicated to try and get the ride and cleaning fee refunded.

We are talking about presumably involuntary actions here. Things the pax wish they didn't do but they did on accident.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Well , in 53 years I’ve never accidentally taken a shit in someone’s car , so I’d have to say that was a scumbag move .


Lets see how it goes in another 20 years.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

OldBay said:


> Lets be completely honest. Shitting in someone else's car should be a jailable offense, just like spitting on someone is considered assault.
> 
> If you saw an open car window and decided to take a dump in it, I'm sure there would be criminal charges.


Spitting on someone is an act done with malice and intention. People don't go to jail for accidents.


----------



## Adis (Oct 17, 2017)

Moral of the story - Do not pick up old hags
Only pick up hot young women .

Hope you learned something


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

As a 60-year-old man, that has a few issues of my own, the extent of those issues is no one's business, but this is what I carry with me at all times in my car, a roll of toilet paper, alcohol wet wipes, a change of socks, a change of underwear, a thin pair sweatpants and shirt as I said keep living, may God bless you.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> As a 60-year-old man, that has a few issues of my own, the extent of those issues is no one's business, but this is what I carry with me at all times in my car, a roll of toilet paper, alcohol wet wipes, a change of socks, a change of underwear, a thin pair sweatpants and shirt as I said keep living, may God bless you.
> View attachment 676016


So, you also shit yourself? It would explain the rhetoric. No judgment, I hope you get better.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Lets see how it goes in another 20 years.


Are you saying your 20 years older and have accidentally shit in another’s car ? Or are you a responsible adult and wear a diaper ?


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Spitting on someone is an act done with malice and intention. People don't go to jail for accidents.


Devils advocate , what if the spitter actually sneezed on accident 😉


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> Are you saying your 20 years older and have accidentally shit in another’s car ? Or are you a responsible adult and wear a diaper ?


You and others keep talking about wearing a diaper, do you think that this is something that if it ever happens to you and you have this issue do you think you're just going to certainly wake up one day and all the suddenly you realize oh my God I have issue time to go buy some diapers, for some people it's going to be a gradual thing that happens something that only happens occasionally and you guess hope oh okay maybe I was sick maybe I had stomach problems maybe it was that burrito I ate last night, then maybe weeks or month later it happens to you again and even then you still don't want to say to yourself oh I got to go buy some diapers, it doesn't work that way, you're not going to wake up one morning and all the suddenly you can't hold your bowels it doesn't work that way you may not even be completely incontinent, you think I ate too much you party too much and you take a fart and there's more back there than a fart, have some f**** empathy stop thinking life is based on what you think you know.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Well make sure you remove all your mirrors, cuz the idea that you think someone can't lose control of their bowels, or everyone gets some Advanced warning, or everyone should know, means you have no life experience with people with any type of issues I do on the other hand,
> 
> You are a textbook example of a person who has no empathy at all, you think everyone else experiences and doing is based upon you, you have never experienced having a bowel movement and not even knowing you had one or you have not had the experienced taking a fart and then realize later on there's something more back there than a fart, never happened to you so it shouldn't happen to anybody else, a textbook example of somebody with no freaking empathy,
> 
> My wish to you is that one day somewhere it happens to you, and then everybody can look at you like you're a scumbag, as they say karma is a you know what.


The difference is this pax was most likely heavily intoxicated. You cannot compare that with people who have medical conditions and loose bm’s.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> Puking doesn't make you a scumbag either, as long as you don't accuse the driver of being intoxicated to try and get the ride and cleaning fee refunded.
> 
> We are talking about presumably involuntary actions here. Things the pax wish they didn't do but they did on accident.


Yet the pax wasn’t going to acknowledge it. Her friend is the one who said something.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> So, you also shit yourself? It would explain the rhetoric. No judgment, I hope you get better.


Whatever my degree of issue is is none of your business, I only post what I keep with me in my car you are free to assume any damn thing you wish.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Whatever my degree of issue is is none of your business, I only post what I keep with me in my car you are free to assume any damn thing you wish.


Ok. I assume it’s like a Dexter thing then. I hope you get caught.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> Ok. I assume it’s like a Dexter thing then. I hope you get caught.


i see you joined jun 1, 2022 so you come here to be a site clown.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Are you saying your 20 years older and have accidentally shit in another’s car ? Or are you a responsible adult and wear a diaper ?


My wife's sister, (my sister-in-law) is one serious POS. We have had words before. Every body else is afraid of her - I'm not. I enjoy getting her wound up - and it's easy. She is judgmental, and always right. She has made a small fortune marrying and fleecing men. A consort. She chided me once on being an 'unsuccessful business person' and having spend a fortune on a college degree that did nothing. I told her I couldn't make a living the same way she did, I just couldn't lay on my back long enough. THAT started a big one. LMAO.

She really went off once, in the car, about a fat person she saw. Just on and on about how disgusting .... and how can people let themselves get like that ... and I would never ...
I told her "I hope some day you get fat."
Oh that started a big family argument too ... But, IDGAF because I start em and then kick back with a cold one and watch. 

Well, one day she got sick. They put her on meds. It made her BALLOON. She is now ... obese.
Not so pretty any more.
No, I didn't say anything about it - I'm a better person than her. But EVERY time I see her I smile to myself because I remember how she hates fat people - and now has to BE one. Justice strikes sometimes.

So, yea I am saying that I am 20 years older, and that I remember the changes my body has made in those years. And, with any luck, you will live long enough to experience those changes too.

Time is cruel.

Remember these three rules kid. Old guy rules will serve you well some day.
1) Never miss an opportunity to take a nap,
2) Never waste a hard-on, and
3) Never trust a fart.

.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> i see you joined jun 1, 2022 so you come here to be a site clown.


I like to think I’m an antidote to the faction here that always bashes drivers and say the pax is always right. 😎


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> My wife's sister, (my sister-in-law) is one serious POS. We have had words before. Every body else is afraid of her - I'm not. I enjoy getting her wound up - and it's easy. She is judgmental, and always right. She has made a small fortune marrying and fleecing men. A consort. She chided me once on being an 'unsuccessful business person' and having spend a fortune on a college degree that did nothing. I told her I couldn't make a living the same way she did, I just couldn't lay on my back long enough. THAT started a big one. LMAO.
> 
> She really went off once, in the car, about a fat person she saw. Just on and on about how disgusting .... and how can people let themselves get like that ... and I would never ...
> I told her "I hope some day you get fat."
> ...


Your post have always reminded me of my uncle Donnie (rip) , keep the stories flowing , as I actually like most of your post , aging does suck for sure , but I’m not complaining , because the older I get , the longer I want to live .


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Devils advocate , what if the spitter actually sneezed on accident 😉


Then you don't go to jail for assault!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> I like to think I’m an antidote to the faction here that always bashes drivers and say the pax is always right. 😎


i do not say passanger is alway right, i have put a-hole passangers out of car, i have called police, i have posted issues i have had with passanger, you just just here, i have been a member of this site for 8 years i am now a paying member of this site, i support this site, do as you wish, all sites have a few posting clowns.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Then you don't go to jail for assault!


What if you spit on the sidewalk ? Jk , slow morning in my market 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> What if you spit on the sidewalk ? Jk , slow morning in my market 🤷‍♂️


In Singapore maybe you go to prison. In USA people just give you a dirty look because spitting on the sidewalk is not illegal.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Your post have always reminded me of my uncle Donnie (rip) , keep the stories flowing , as I actually like most of your post , aging does suck for sure , but I’m not complaining , because the older I get , the longer I want to live .


I complain. I don't like it.
My BRAIN is still 25. My body just disagrees.

And, yea, the closer you get to the checkered flag, the less bullshit you'll be willing/able to put up with. I just don't have the time to waste. Although, sometimes I do it for entertainment (like here). It earns you the reputation of being a cranky old curmudgeon, and that's ok, it makes people hesitate before they speak - and that is good. I don't argue and fight near as much as I used to, I just say "**** off" and walk away. Or, often I say nothing, and just walk away.
You will also need to come to grips with the fact that you'll be less able to defend yourself physically. I have prepared myself mentally and equipment wise and come to the conclusion that I am too old to take an ass whooping ... so, when that becomes imminent I will just shoot em.
I've walked away from people talking to me in mid-sentence - lol, it results in a very odd and confused look. If called on it I just say, "Oh. I didn't know you were talking to me. I'm kinda hard of hearing, so ... what did you want to say? Oh, you don't remember? Ok, well, let me know." Couldn't have been too important if they can't remember ... which is probably _why _I walked away ...

Old age has a few benefits.
But, they not worth it.



Emptynesst said:


> the older I get , the longer I want to live .


Think about that for a minute. I know what you mean, but ...
I think that feeling is actually a feeling that life is fragile, and temporary. It is the dawning of a knowledge that time is running out. 
You will get to where you don't care if you live longer. It's ok either way ... kind of like "whatever". 
You will find that as you get to seventy, you fear death less. A sort of boredom sets in. An OG is hard to surprise - we've already seen it, already done it at least twice. I'm kinda curious as to what the next chapter looks like ... or even if there IS a next chapter. 
I've broken ALL TEN of the Commandments, and played with all seven of the deadly sins.
You know when you face death ... and it really gets your heart pounding? I mean you missed that head-on by an inch ... need to pull over and get yourself together, right?
Not me. It just doesn't bother me any more. Today is a good day to die. It's ok. Let's go. 
That whole fear of death is gone. Now, pain? Yea. I don't wanna suffer ... no need for that.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> Well make sure you remove all your mirrors, cuz the idea that you think someone can't lose control of their bowels, or everyone gets some Advanced warning, or everyone should know, means you have no life experience with people with any type of issues I do on the other hand,
> 
> You are a textbook example of a person who has no empathy at all, you think everyone else experiences and doing is based upon you, you have never experienced having a bowel movement and not even knowing you had one or you have not had the experienced taking a fart and then realize later on there's something more back there than a fart, never happened to you so it shouldn't happen to anybody else, a textbook example of somebody with no freaking empathy,
> 
> My wish to you is that one day somewhere it happens to you, and then everybody can look at you like you're a scumbag, as they say karma is a you know what.


I have a more empathy than I know what to do with. I can also acknowledge that me taking a dump in someone’s car while not wearing any pants or underwear so it gets all over their seat makes me a scum bag. These two statements are not mutually exclusive.

I think it’s safer to assume that you are a textbook case of a narcissist. You won’t back down on this scumbag thing because you have to be right. The alternative would involve you being wrong or someone simply having a different opinion than you.

My goodness how are you going to sleep at night when someone on the Internet doesn’t agree with you 😂😂😂 I’m going to sleep like a baby either way so whatever textbook definition that implies that sounds fine by me.

Starting to think it was you that took the dump in that car. 😱


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

thepukeguy said:


> I have a more empathy than I know what to do with. I can also acknowledge that me taking a dump in someone’s car while not wearing any pants or underwear so it gets all over their seat makes me a scum bag. These two statements are not mutually exclusive.
> 
> I think it’s safer to assume that you are a textbook case of a narcissist. You won’t back down on this scumbag thing because you have to be right. The alternative would involve you being wrong or someone simply having a different opinion than you.
> 
> ...


You really are starting to PO me, this is going to be my only response to you say what you wish afterwards be no further reply, you don't know of what you speak you don't know what you're talking about, I have done in home care, I've done pick up for the VA Hospital of Loma linda, I've done transportation for the ada, I've done transportation for US healthworks, I've done transportation for access, I've done transportation for stops, I currently part-time take care of my mom in home care 82 years old, she wears diapers and sometimes she doesn't wear diapers she uses a bedside pot, you have this image in your head of a solid bowel movement and the way it should behave if someone loses their bowels once again you have no experience of what you speak, I had two VA patients from the VA Hospital of Loma Linda one of them had a bowel movement in their pants, there was nothing to clean up except to get the smell of the car, the second patient had a bowel movement in their pants there was bowel movement all over the floor and there was some on the seat how did some get smeared on the seat I have no idea, if your bowel movement is loose, like chili or soup, your underwear or your diaper is not going to stop it from going through, it's going to go through your underwear down your leg to your pants leg to your socks to your shoes and on to the floor, I've seen it I have experience cleaning it up,

I was going to say more but I'm done, you are ignorant of the facts, I'm done with you.

You ever picked up a passenger that had a colostomy bag do you know it can overflow, there was no mess in the car but the car smelled awful for a while, I know and you're say t should have been empty before they got in the car, but it was a long trip and it filled up during the trip but of course if that happened to you you would think they were a scumbag, like I said I've seen it all done it all have a good night or day.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> You really are starting to PO me, this is going to be my only response to you say what you wish afterwards be no further reply, you don't know of what you speak you don't know what you're talking about, I have done in home care, I've done pick up for the VA Hospital of Loma linda, I've done transportation for the ada, I've done transportation for US healthworks, I've done transportation for access, I've done transportation for stops, I currently part-time take care of my mom in home care 82 years old, she wears diapers and sometimes she doesn't wear diapers she uses a bedside pot, you have this image in your head of a solid bowel movement and the way it should behave if someone loses their bowels once again you have no experience of what you speak, I had two VA patients from the VA Hospital of Loma Linda one of them had a bowel movement in their pants, there was nothing to clean up except to get the smell of the car, the second patient had a bowel movement in their pants there was bowel movement all over the floor and there was some on the seat how did some get smeared on the seat I have no idea, if your bowel movement is loose, like chili or soup, your underwear or your diaper is not going to stop it from going through, it's going to go through your underwear down your leg to your pants leg to your socks to your shoes and on to the floor, I've seen it I have experience cleaning it up,
> 
> I was going to say more but I'm done, you are ignorant of the facts, I'm done with you.
> 
> You ever picked up a passenger that had a colostomy bag do you know it can overflow, there was no mess in the car but the car smelled awful for a while, I know and you're say t should have been empty before they got in the car, but it was a long trip and it filled up during the trip but of course if that happened to you you would think they were a scumbag, like I said I've seen it all done it all have a good night or day.


You keep ignoring this was some drunk chick, not an old lady with a walker and colostomy bag.


----------



## thepukeguy (10 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> You really are starting to PO me, this is going to be my only response to you say what you wish afterwards be no further reply, you don't know of what you speak you don't know what you're talking about, I have done in home care, I've done pick up for the VA Hospital of Loma linda, I've done transportation for the ada, I've done transportation for US healthworks, I've done transportation for access, I've done transportation for stops, I currently part-time take care of my mom in home care 82 years old, she wears diapers and sometimes she doesn't wear diapers she uses a bedside pot, you have this image in your head of a solid bowel movement and the way it should behave if someone loses their bowels once again you have no experience of what you speak, I had two VA patients from the VA Hospital of Loma Linda one of them had a bowel movement in their pants, there was nothing to clean up except to get the smell of the car, the second patient had a bowel movement in their pants there was bowel movement all over the floor and there was some on the seat how did some get smeared on the seat I have no idea, if your bowel movement is loose, like chili or soup, your underwear or your diaper is not going to stop it from going through, it's going to go through your underwear down your leg to your pants leg to your socks to your shoes and on to the floor, I've seen it I have experience cleaning it up,
> 
> I was going to say more but I'm done, you are ignorant of the facts, I'm done with you.
> 
> You ever picked up a passenger that had a colostomy bag do you know it can overflow, there was no mess in the car but the car smelled awful for a while, I know and you're say t should have been empty before they got in the car, but it was a long trip and it filled up during the trip but of course if that happened to you you would think they were a scumbag, like I said I've seen it all done it all have a good night or day.


Your mother is not a scumbag for having bowel issues. If you put her old wrinkly butt in my Uber knowing what’s very likely to happen to my seats then YOU ARE IN FACT a scumbag.

This isn’t complicated. It’s not about oh you poor thing blah blah blah this is my car dude and if you enable that situation you are a scumbag. They make adult diapers for people in these situations so I suggest you go buy some. Febreze can handle odors and Lysol can disinfect but not even Jesus Christ has the power to undo turd piles. Your vehicle simply becomes unholy.

That could be the situation here. You were exposed to unholy turds and now you can only see the color brown and you are possessed and you just won’t stop until the streets run brown with the poo of the nonbelievers. It’s just a hunch but it sure would explain a lot.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

thepukeguy said:


> Your mother is not a scumbag for having bowel issues. If you put her old wrinkly butt in my Uber knowing what’s very likely to happen to my seats then YOU ARE IN FACT a scumbag.
> 
> This isn’t complicated. It’s not about oh you poor thing blah blah blah this is my car dude and if you enable that situation you are a scumbag. They make adult diapers for people in these situations so I suggest you go buy some. Febreze can handle odors and Lysol can disinfect but not even Jesus Christ has the power to undo turd piles. Your vehicle simply becomes unholy.
> 
> That could be the situation here. You were exposed to unholy turds and now you can only see the color brown and you are possessed and you just won’t stop until the streets run brown with the poo of the nonbelievers. It’s just a hunch but it sure would explain a lot.


The diapers didn't help my VA patient, so much came out of him the diaper could not hold it, but you continue to ignore my experience, I was licensed and fingerprinted by the state of California to pick them up but anyway you have a good time in your Fantasyland that if that happens they're a scumbag because you know how it all works because you have the experience,

Just go ahead and continue in ignorance, and now insult me as if I have some fetish with body waste, I don't have a fetish with body waste, I dealt with it on a daily basis as an in-home care worker, bye now I'm out


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I finally ignorance of some drivers I find appalling and really sad, like the statement above 

knowing something could happen makes them a scumbag,

There are lots of things in life that could happen to us as Uber drivers the passengers may know something could happen, extreme example, let's say some woman has restraining order against a boyfriend or a husband, and you drop her off one night and that person with the straining order against them is waiting for her to come home thinking that you are the other guy and they shoot you and her, well she's a scumbag because she knows she's has a restraining order and she shouldn't have allowed you to pick her up, these are the risks we take in life sorry but that's the way it is.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Emptynesst said:


> Your post have always reminded me of my uncle Donnie (rip) , keep the stories flowing , as I actually like most of your post , aging does suck for sure , but I’m not complaining , because the older I get , the longer I want to live .


The older I get, the less I want to want to be here. This world and country is so backwards now.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

This thread started as a drunk pax shit in the driver’s car. Yet it goes on and on about geriatric fecal issues. And it seems some are saying how drivers are supposed to be all accepting when a pax shits in their car.

And some missed a crucial point. The shitter pax was wearinga white dress. No one with a medical condition resulting in fecal intolerance would wear a white dress.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Invisible said:


> This thread started as a drunk pax shit in the driver’s car. Yet it goes on and on about geriatric fecal issues. And it seems some are saying how driver’s are supposed to be all accepting when a pax shits in their car.
> 
> And some missed a crucial point. The shitter pax was wearinga white dress. No one with a medical condition resulting in fecal intolerance would wear a white dress.


From all I said that's what you got, that I said driver should be cool with it, there's no place where I said that, I'm saying things happen we don't know her issue, we don't know if she knows she has an actual issue, we are human beings we have bodily functions.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

actappingntesting said:


> I drive Uber XL in a beach community Ocean City MD, I have a group of 5 30-40 something women I was driving home from the bars 1:30 am and when we arrived at our destination everyone started to depart the vehicle. The lady in the white dress middle row passenger side door started to get out and thats when the smell hit us worst smell ever myself and the lady who actually called for the ride said it together "who shit them selves!!!" Well white dress lady said oh I farted excuse me, well I looked down at me seat and saw what was waiting for me a nice steaming pile of dookey!!! I said lady you did more than fart! The lady who had actually called for the ride was horrified and told me to charge her whatever I needed to, well its about this point that white dress poopie lady start's frantically wiping off the seat and I told her to stop because I had to photograph it in order to be paid. Well she ignored me and didnt stop I yelled at her that this was just perfect now my car smells like dookie and I am shut down until this is cleaned but there is no visual evidence ( black seats and interior ). The actual still horrified rider venmoed me the cleaning fee + $65 extra. Even though I shampooed and disenfectied it still it took me 2 days to forget that smell.
> 
> My sister in law said I got Amber Hearded.
> 
> ...


Oh that is sick. Time for seat covers.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> From all I said that's what you got, that I said driver should be cool with it, there's no place where I said that, I'm saying things happen we don't know her issue, we don't know if she knows she has an actual issue, we are human beings we have bodily functions.


Yoou’re assuming I was referring to you. I wasn’t.

I will reiterate, it was 1:30 am. The possibility she drank too much causing her to shit the car is 99.995%.

In person, I am probably one of the most empathetic people you’d meet. But my empathy is not so much for people who ruin their bodies with alcohol and lose control of bodily functions because of it.


----------



## reroka (Sep 7, 2021)

Invisible said:


> Yoou’re assuming I was referring to you. I wasn’t.
> 
> I will reiterate, it was 1:30 am. The possibility she drank too much causing her to shit the car is 99.995%.
> 
> In person, I am probably one of the most empathetic people you’d meet. But my empathy is not so much for people who ruin their bodies with alcohol and lose control of bodily functions because of it.


Amen brother.


----------



## DjHouston (Feb 5, 2018)

Would have had my foot on her ass pushing with gusto until she was out. And see ya later gator, rolled on sans shifty rider.


----------



## AustinAggie (Jun 2, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Assuming the details of the story are accurate, I'm having a hard time understanding how you would have poop in undergarments, poop on dress AND still poop on seat unless we are talking about total liquid.


Have you seen the short skirts some women wear? Add to that not wearing underwear, and this is totally plausible.


----------



## KarmaKool (Dec 30, 2016)

bobbysocial said:


> The following is one of the many reasons I only do UberEats in my new car:
> 
> In the last car I used for UberX and Lyft, which had dark grey cloth seats I noticed a brown stain along the center stiching of the driver side passenger seat. When I tried to clean it with Woolite carpet and upholstery, repeatedly blotting the Woolite would transfer the whatever it was onto the paper towels. I went through lots of paper towels but the whatever would keep transfering to the paper towel. Apparently whatever it was was so much it had soaked through the foam padding under the upholstery. I eventually gave up and let it dry to its previous condition and kept giving rides. Future riders could blame their fellow passenger who caused this.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think you would have smelled it when you first opened the car door...for that reason
I'm thinking it wasn't feces. Thank goodness!


----------



## Driving4nothing (May 4, 2015)

So I had something like this happen via a denial on New Years way back at end of 2015. Basically the gals were in the back and it was a longer trip at around 1:45 am. They were over served but it was fine- they were being ok but then suddenly got quiet. They asked me to roll down my window. The passenger proceeded to puke repeatedly in her purse to avoid getting hit with the cleaning fee. I bet she woke up to a gruesome surprise the next day. Sad part is she missed with about half of it on my seat repeatedly. I did get the cleaning fee and shut it down for the night. It was the last New Years I’ve worked. I’ve been very minimal after 2015


----------



## actappingntesting (8 mo ago)

Adis said:


> Moral of the story - Do not pick up old hags
> Only pick up hot young women .
> 
> Hope you learned something


Hot women shit themselves also


----------



## Kadee (10 mo ago)

In California if your caught peeing in public it's a jailable offense, however if you poop it's not, not even a ticket the law basically sides with the pooper that poop can't be held in and that pee pee can. "I never said I agreed or disagreed" I'm just saying, That maybe the drunk girl had IBS, or ate some bad shrimp, nerveous stomach, scared shitless, dairy intolerance, the flu, COVID, Monkey Pox. Who knows the fact of the matter is atleast she announced it, I have had several drunks just vomit in my car with no announcement, even after I make my announcement fri, sat nights to let me kno if I need to pull over, you will thank me later if you remember, that 150.00 vomit cleaning fee from Uber is expensive but I will also ask for all the cash you have in your pockets for being a good sport! So in the side pockets of ur doors is a vomit bag, for those that choose to not announce to pull over, I make it a laughable, understanding announcement, but since then nobody's had to throw up in my car. I also have some really expensive leather seat covers on my seats, but would throw them away in a heart beat to not have to clean up vomit! Or poop! I would probably have to sell my car, the next time it happens, but I'm prepared. I try to be understanding. I don't think that people should be called names thou, im sure she was pretty embarrassed the next day! I'm sure ur comment just got away from you Cus u are GenX or younger, just know that, ... SHIT HAPPENS 😂😝🤪🤣 the end


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

thepukeguy said:


> Definitely not defending the scum bag lady just saying some people have medical conditions they seriously need to go get looked at by a doctor. It sounds like this lady has lost her bowel control which can happen naturally from diseases or perhaps she was and is engaging in sodomy. Is definitely possible to suffer nerve damage down there or actually have a tear in one of your many components down there.


So "thepukeguy" is offering how to deal with the "dungwoman". 

Somehow appropriate.

Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

actappingntesting said:


> I drive Uber XL in a beach community Ocean City MD, I have a group of 5 30-40 something women I was driving home from the bars 1:30 am and when we arrived at our destination everyone started to depart the vehicle. The lady in the white dress middle row passenger side door started to get out and thats when the smell hit us worst smell ever myself and the lady who actually called for the ride said it together "who shit them selves!!!" Well white dress lady said oh I farted excuse me, well I looked down at me seat and saw what was waiting for me a nice steaming pile of dookey!!! I said lady you did more than fart! The lady who had actually called for the ride was horrified and told me to charge her whatever I needed to, well its about this point that white dress poopie lady start's frantically wiping off the seat and I told her to stop because I had to photograph it in order to be paid. Well she ignored me and didnt stop I yelled at her that this was just perfect now my car smells like dookie and I am shut down until this is cleaned but there is no visual evidence ( black seats and interior ). The actual still horrified rider venmoed me the cleaning fee + $65 extra. Even though I shampooed and disenfectied it still it took me 2 days to forget that smell.
> 
> My sister in law said I got Amber Hearded.
> 
> ...


Glad you got your money for your troubles.

When I drove I had a Toyota Camry. It's not exactly an easy task but the back seat does come out without tools.

If that happened to me my first stop would be the car wash to pressure wash that bad boy out.

I bet a lot of cars are like that. 

FYI.

Chris


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> The older I get, the less I want to want to be here. This world and country is so backwards now.


I'm with you.
In fact, I've been there for a while now.

Remember the song, "Is that all there is?"
I feel like that sometimes.
The last stanza ... she says she hesitates to die because she knows she'll be disappointed in THAT too. 
Is that all there is?

Its hard these days for me to get excited, or nervous .. or even afraid.
Now ... I yawn.
Is THAT all there is?

I know that control is an illusion.
Plans are comical.
I've seen all this before, I know what's coming.
And, yea ... that IS all there is.

.


----------



## graphicgenie (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Zuständig (Aug 31, 2019)

The moral of the story is: _"If your passenger's name happens to be Amber Heard, be afraid. Be very afraid." _


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Be glad it was fresh shit and not colostomy bag shit...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> From all I said that's what you got, that I said driver should be cool with it, there's no place where I said that, I'm saying things happen we don't know her issue, we don't know if she knows she has an actual issue, we are human beings we have bodily functions.


Again my comment wasn’t directed at you, but more of a general collective reply.


UberBastid said:


> I'm with you.
> In fact, I've been there for a while now.
> 
> Remember the song, "Is that all there is?"
> ...


I don’t recall that song, so I’ll have to check it out. Yes, those words are spot on. I think many feel as we do, but they won’t admit it. So many pretend their happy & satisfied. Sometimes I think we live in hell. If there is such a thing as reincarnation, I’m not coming back.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I don’t recall that song, so I’ll have to check it out.


You must be young.
It was top ten for a while.

Great song.
Back when they wrote lyrics that meant something.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Adis said:


> Moral of the story - Do not pick up old hags
> Only pick up hot young women .
> 
> Hope you learned something


What like the slags that got out of my Uber and pissed like a couple of horses in front of a colossal Friday night Whataburger line?


----------



## WEY00L (Mar 6, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> If there is too much weight the undergarments will twist and it will fall out.


You speak from personal experience?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

WEY00L said:


> You speak from personal experience?


As in-home care worker for several years, and now do it part-time for my own mother, I can speak from experience, and yes he is correct,

Don't mean to be gross, but it seems like you all keep thinking in terms of a solid hard bowel movement, it's not always solid sometimes it's loose like chili do you think your underwear is going to hold all that in,

you have a stomach flu or something or any type of food poisoning, and you're sitting and you take a sneeze you cough and it comes running out of you you really think your underwear is going to help you out you don't think it's going to run down your pants legs and cover your socks and shoes and floor none of you have any personal experience, but as I said live on.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> You must be young.
> It was top ten for a while.
> 
> Great song.
> Back when they wrote lyrics that meant something.


Nope not young, 50s.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Kadee said:


> In California if your caught peeing in public it's a jailable offense, however if you poop it's not, not even a ticket the law basically sides with the pooper


Of course that would be CA. No need for people to buy fertilizer. They they can just crap in their gardens.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Volvonaut said:


> What like the slags that got out of my Uber and pissed like a couple of horses in front of a colossal Friday night Whataburger line?


Did they drop their pants first?


----------



## Cat1015 (Nov 17, 2019)

Sounds like somebody needs to eat before drinking OR has a drinking problem and her insides are screaming. If it’s a medical condition why tf would you be out?! Anywho, I’m sorry you went through that 🤮🤮


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Who farts in a car full of people? The woman was having some intestinal issues. She should have visited the bathroom before departing in an Uber. To her friends she will now forever be that woman who took a dump in an Uber and cost the host $100 extra.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Who farts in a car full of people? The woman was having some intestinal issues. She should have visited the bathroom before departing in an Uber. To her friends she will now forever be that woman who took a dump in an Uber and cost the host $100 extra.


Yes intestinal issues from too much alcohol.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Trafficat said:


> What makes her a scumbag?
> 
> She had an accident most likely.


In 2009 I had an open colon resection where half of my colon was removed. Needless to say that for the first 2 years afterward, the op's story could have and did happen to me on several occasions. When the urge comes you better make a move or the results are not pretty. Today it is much better but I always have a roll of tp or paper towels at the ready and am NOT afraid to stop anywhere. When you gotta go, you gotta go, especially with a reduced runway.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> Well , in 53 years I’ve never accidentally taken a shit in someone’s car , so I’d have to say that was a scumbag move .


See my response #108. The struggle is real.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Of course that would be CA. No need for people to buy fertilizer. They they can just crap in their gardens.


Yea.
Head on down under the bridge where the homeless live.
Get a bullhorn; "I will give anyone a dollar to shit in my garden. Just get in the back of this truck. Free refreshments and a taco ... just shit in my garden, then I give you a ride back here."
It could actually be a side gig.
Tell all your neighbors. "I will have your garden fertilized for $100, once a week."
Then show up with your truckloads of homeless.

.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

This sure turned into a shitty thread.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Kadee said:


> In California if your caught peeing in public it's a jailable offense


That is KINDA true.

You see, California is very much on a caste system. Much like India, we have classes of people. The Untouchables (Homeless) are on the bottom.
If a cop sees a homeless person pissing on a building, he doesn't see it. He doesn't wanna touch the homeless. He doesn't want him in his car (would you?)
But, if a cop sees a guy dressed in shiny shoes, clean white shirt, clean trousers pissing on a building he will arrest him. Why? Because he doesn't mind touching him or having him in his patrol car. Also, that guy has a job, a car, a place to live. He has 'stuff' to lose. The state can fine him and take some money OR the state can TAKE his property forcefully to enforce the judges assessment of tax. 
With some luck, maybe they can get him on a sex offenders list and make money on him for the rest of his life.

Of course, THAT ruins him. But, the gov't doesn't care - he's just chum.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> This sure turned into a shitty thread.


This thread shows many people's ignorance (lack of total knowledge)


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> This thread shows many people's ignorance (lack of total knowledge)


And, their total lack of human empathy.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

What I read here is really sad, this trend shows you why people who are bedridden and the elderly in Care Homes get bed sores and other things, because there are people in the healthcare field that don't like cleaning up body waste they just go through the motions, I know this for a fact, I've seen it as I said in an earlier post I used to help my mother do In-Home Care and sometimes they had to go into a home she would visit them there and still sometimes help with some of their care.


----------



## Volvonaut (May 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Did they drop their pants first?


Yeah and taught me something new about what is possible. You rarely see this technique used. The blast went several feet and did not stop. There was also an interesting buddy system to holding up each other’s dresses. This was all leaning forward, like I said, like horses.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Used to have a GF that could piss standindg up.
Pretty accurate too, never sprayed a bit.

Could almost write her name in the snow. I was impressed.
Probably would have if her name hadn't been AnnaMarieHarrisMadonna.

And no, there was nothing unusual protruding, she'd just spread those lips.

(Miss you Anna. Call me.)


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> What I read here is really sad, this trend shows you why people who are bedridden and the elderly in Care Homes get bed sores and other things, because there are people in the healthcare field that don't like cleaning up body waste they just go through the motions, I know this for a fact, I've seen it as I said in an earlier post I used to help my mother do In-Home Care and sometimes they had to go into a home she would visit them there and still sometimes help with some of their care.


I found that the narrative has been changed on this thread to elderly people who have problems with their bowels which I completely ****ing understand, however let’s go back to the original post. These were not elderly people This is why most people have aproblem with this type of behavior.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> I found that the narrative has been changed on this thread to elderly people who have problems with their bowels which I completely ****ing understand, however let’s go back to the original post. These were not elderly people This is why most people have aproblem with this type of behavior.
> View attachment 676349


So are you saying every elderly person has problem with their bowels, so you have empathy for one age group, but not the other age group, tell me what is the age line start, who's allowed to have stomach issues bowel issues and who is not.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> I found that the narrative has been changed on this thread to elderly people who have problems with their bowels which I completely ****ing understand, however let’s go back to the original post. These were not elderly people This is why most people have aproblem with this type of behavior.


There are a lot of younger people with issues of incontinence. The stigma is just so high that it isn't talked about much. 

Also, even if it is 100% alcohol related / lack of planning caused etc. I still don't think an unintentional act with no malice aforethought makes someone a scumbag. 

If a drunk person stumbles into you on the sidewalk and knocks you over on accident, he's not a scum bag, even though he probably shouldn't have had so much to drink. If a person pushes you out of the way and knocks you down because they are in a hurry, then they are a scumbag. Intentions matter.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> So are you saying every elderly person has problem with their bowels, so you have empathy for one age group, but not the other age group, tell me what is the age line start, who's allowed to have stomach issues bowel issues and who is not.


I refer you to the original topic posted by the OP


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> There are a lot of younger people with issues of incontinence. The stigma is just so high that it isn't talked about much.
> 
> Also, even if it is 100% alcohol related / lack of planning caused etc. I still don't think an unintentional act with no malice aforethought makes someone a scumbag.
> 
> If a drunk person stumbles into you on the sidewalk and knocks you over on accident, he's not a scum bag, even though he probably shouldn't have had so much to drink. If a person pushes you out of the way and knocks you down because they are in a hurry, then they are a scumbag. Intentions matter.


The only problem is that is not the topic OP referring to , Somehow you guys have managed to change the narrative to a totally different subject. I refer back to the original post, no where did it indicate any type of handicap, other than lots of alcohol involved , Of which I find particularly nasty, even more so than throwing up in somebody’s car


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> The only problem is that is not the topic OP referring to , Somehow you guys have managed to change the narrative to a totally different subject. I refer back to the original post, no where did it indicate any type of handicap, other than lots of alcohol involved , Of which I find particularly nasty, even more so than throwing up in somebody’s car
> View attachment 676365


How do you know she has no medical issue?

I transported 10,000 drunks and none have crapped in my car.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> How do you know she has no medical issue?
> 
> I transported 10,000 drunks and none have crapped in my car.


My question to you would be since you are fighting so hard for it to be a medical condition, please explain to me the proof that you have of that, as how the OP told the story it did not appear to be the case. But obviously neither one of us can prove it one way or the other. So, where would you like to go with this


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> My question to you would be since you are fighting so hard for it to be a medical condition, please explain to me the proof that you have of that, as how the OP told the story it did not appear to be the case. But obviously neither one of us can prove it one way or the other. So, where would you like to go with this


Doesn't matter if it was a medical condition or not. It was an accident either way.

OP gave no evidence of anything. You assume young people cannot have medical conditions but that is wrong.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Doesn't matter if it was a medical condition or not. It was an accident either way.
> 
> OP gave no evidence of anything. You assume young people cannot have medical conditions but that is wrong.


Sounds good, I got bigger fish to fry right now in Vegas have a good day sir


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> So are you saying every elderly person has problem with their bowels, so you have empathy for one age group, but not the other age group, tell me what is the age line start, who's allowed to have stomach issues bowel issues and who is not.


Stop it. This pax isn’t someone with a medical condition. This was a drunk pax. You’re letting your personal experience with your mom cloud your ability to see this pax for what she was. I’m sorry your mom and so many have to deal with that. This thread is NOT about medical conditions.

This pax crapped in the Uber because she drank too much. She was going to try and hide it until her friend said something. It was 1:30am, and she was drinking, probably all night.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> Stop it. This pax isn’t someone with a medical condition. This was a drunk pax. You’re letting your personal experience with your mom, cloud your ability to see this pax for what she was. I’m sorry your mom and so many have to deal with that. This thread is NOT about medical conditions.
> 
> This pax crapped in the Uber because she drank too much. She was going to try and hide it until her friend said something. It was 1:30am, and she was drinking, probably all night.


Bingo , we have winner 😁


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> There are a lot of younger people with issues of incontinence. The stigma is just so high that it isn't talked about much.
> 
> Also, even if it is 100% alcohol related / lack of planning caused etc. I still don't think an unintentional act with no malice aforethought makes someone a scumbag.
> 
> If a drunk person stumbles into you on the sidewalk and knocks you over on accident, he's not a scum bag, even though he probably shouldn't have had so much to drink. If a person pushes you out of the way and knocks you down because they are in a hurry, then they are a scumbag. Intentions matter.


So, drunk drivers are innocent if they don’t mean to kill a person? Dude, come down to reality.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Doesn't matter if it was a medical condition or not. It was an accident either way.
> 
> OP gave no evidence of anything. You assume young people cannot have medical conditions but that is wrong.


Sorry but I’ll have to counter this argument with the same logic that you have been , you claim it was an “accident “ that the lady shit in OP’s car , where is the proof that it was an accident , I’m waiting with baited breath ………….. I’m having a hard time letting this “shit” go , pun intended


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Emptynesst said:


> Sorry but I’ll have to counter this argument with the same logic that you have been , you claim it was an “accident “ that the lady shit in OP’s car , where is the proof that it was an accident , I’m waiting with baited breath ………….. I’m having a hard time letting this “shit” go , pun intended


They are just going to come at you with how elderly, disabled people have issues and ignore your point. Anything to bash a driver.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Sorry but I’ll have to counter this argument with the same logic that you have been , you claim it was an “accident “ that the lady shit in OP’s car , where is the proof that it was an accident , I’m waiting with baited breath ………….. I’m having a hard time letting this “shit” go , pun intended


Why don't you try shitting your pants on purpose just once and then tell me if this is something anyone would do on purpose.

Probably ranks up there with deliberately putting stickers in your socks.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> So, drunk drivers are innocent if they don’t mean to kill a person? Dude, come down to reality.


Wow, is killing someone a common predictable side effect of losing control of your bowels? If so then perhaps we need a mandatory diaper law for every man, woman, and child especially just in case.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Wow, is killing someone a common predictable side effect of losing control of your bowels? If so then perhaps we need a mandatory diaper law for every man, woman, and child especially just in case.


Not a workable analogy anyway.
The drunk (presumably) consumed voluntarily.
The shitter didn't shit intentionally.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Why don't you try shitting your pants on purpose just once and then tell me if this is something anyone would do on purpose.
> 
> Probably ranks up there with deliberately putting stickers in your socks.


If I was wearing a diaper I’d have no problem taking a shit in my pants as all of us did that at one point in time or the other , I’m pretty sure we’ve almost beat the shit out of this topic, lol another pun that’s intended


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> If I was wearing a diaper I’d have no problem taking a shit in my pants as all of us did that at one point in time or the other , I’m pretty sure we’ve almost beat the shit out of this topic, lol another pun that’s intended


How about while wearing a nice white pair of pants and no diaper?

Give it a shot with the diaper even, and no showering allowed for 30 minutes. I think maybe it has been so long since you were a baby you might not recall it properly. Even babies get upset about having a dirty diaper.

I really highly doubt this woman did it on purpose, in a white dress, in front of her friends.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> Wow, is killing someone a common predictable side effect of losing control of your bowels? If so then perhaps we need a mandatory diaper law for every man, woman, and child especially just in case.


Damn dude , how in the world did we go from Op’s story , and wind up here ? This whole thread has ended up being just a steaming pile of shit. Pun intended


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> How about while wearing a nice white pair of pants and no diaper?
> 
> Give it a shot with the diaper even, and no showering allowed for 30 minutes. I think maybe it has been so long since you were a baby you might not recall it properly. Even babies get upset about having a dirty diaper.
> 
> I really highly doubt this woman did it on purpose, in a white dress, in front of her friends.


OK sir, Since you were taking this way too seriously, I will stop asking questions of you. The crazy part about it is, I agree that if someone is elderly or has a bodily issue i.e. a medical issue then of course it would be something I would understand, however the way the OP presented this problem , It did not even occur to me that it was because of a medical issue, Vegas calls me again it’s a busy night tonight, you have a good night sir. I’m about to make a shit ton of money, another pun sorry about that


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Emptynesst said:


> OK sir, Since you were taking this way too seriously, I will stop asking questions of you. The crazy part about it is, I agree that if someone is elderly or has a bodily issue i.e. a medical issue then of course it would be something I would understand, however the way the OP presented this problem , It did not even occur to me that it was because of a medical issue, Vegas calls me again it’s a busy night tonight, you have a good night sir. I’m about to make a shit ton of money, another pun sorry about that


You keep referencing what the op said, what the op said, what the op said, okay so I went back and reread what the op said, and I reread with the op said, and I reread it again what the op said, the OP said that they smelled bowel movement, she said I farted, the point that you seem to miss is it is possible to fart and not know that you had a bowel movement unless you've been sitting in it for a long time you will start to feel something warm and then may be something wet and then will certainly realize oh my God I didn't just fart I took a s***, maybe not enough time had passed for her to realize that she had had a bowel movement, that is my point I have experience in this, and if this is something that has never previously happened to her, are only happened once or twice before, she's not going to go run out and buy diapers, the first time in your life you ever have an accident are you going to immediately run out and start wearing diapers 24/7, and you keep mentioning diapers, on side note are you aware that a woman cannot wear diapers 24/7 and sit in them have a bowel movement in them 24/7, you want to know why cuz she will get a urine infection, I have experienced in that also, I've been involved in the care of people for many years of my life, and it's not always for them a serious medical issue it's just something sometimes an occasionally happens, they don't all run around wearing diapers.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> Not a workable analogy anyway.
> The drunk (presumably) consumed voluntarily.
> The shitter didn't shit intentionally.


The shitter WAS DRUNK. Why don’t you guys get that. It keeps getting played that she was a little old lady with a colostomy bag. You guys are.bending over backwards to defend a drunk chick shitting in an Uber.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

[


Emptynesst said:


> Sorry but I’ll have to counter this argument with the same logic that you have been , you claim it was an “accident “ that the lady shit in OP’s car , where is the proof that it was an accident , I’m waiting with baited breath ………….. I’m having a hard time letting this “shit” go , pun intended


LOL on pun! Accident or not, this isn’t a soda spilling. This is fecal matter.

Pax could’ve said this…









Instead she was going to try to hide it until her friend ousted her. She should’ve also given the driver a huge tip. He couldn’t take any more rides after that, losing money. That cleaning fee wasn’t enough.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> If a drunk person stumbles into you on the sidewalk and knocks you over on accident, he's not a scum bag, even though he probably shouldn't have had so much to drink. If a person pushes you out of the way and knocks you down because they are in a hurry, then they are a scumbag. Intentions matter.





UberBastid said:


> Not a workable analogy anyway.
> The drunk (presumably) consumed voluntarily.
> The shitter didn't shit intentionally.


I wasn't making an analogy of drinking to shitting. He stated that if a drunk person doesn’t mean to do something it’s excusable. That’s the point of my drunk driving statement. Do you guys read what you post? 😂😂


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> The shitter WAS DRUNK. Why don’t you guys get that. It keeps getting played that she was a little old lady with a colostomy bag. You guys are.bending over backwards to defend a drunk chick shitting in an Uber.


I never said she was an old lady with a colostomy bag, I was just stating my experience and what I have dealt with, and there's a lot worse that can happen than what the op describe, the Op even said himself she was cleaning it up, and he had no evidence left to show what happened.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

painfreepc said:


> I never said she was an old lady with a colostomy bag, I was just stating my experience and what I have dealt with, and there's a lot worse that can happen than what the op describe, the Op even said himself she was cleaning it up, and he had no evidence left to show what happened.


I’m done. I’d rather bang my head on a wall. You have good intentions but you are missing the points big time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rampage said:


> He stated that if a drunk person doesn’t mean to do something it’s excusable. Do you guys read what you post? 😂😂


This thread is a crapshoot, turned to be a total dump. I can’t read or reply to most of the doodoo anymore.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Rampage said:


> I’m done. I’d rather bang my head on a wall. You have good intentions but you are missing the points big time.


I understand your point, I'm not stupid, your angle is she was drunk and that's why it happened and she may even did it on purpose and she tried to hide it, I get it okay have a good night


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> There are a lot of younger people with issues of incontinence. The stigma is just so high that it isn't talked about much.
> 
> Also, even if it is 100% alcohol related / lack of planning caused etc. I still don't think an unintentional act with no malice aforethought makes someone a scumbag.
> 
> If a drunk person stumbles into you on the sidewalk and knocks you over on accident, he's not a scum bag, even though he probably shouldn't have had so much to drink. If a person pushes you out of the way and knocks you down because they are in a hurry, then they are a scumbag. Intentions matter.


So if you kill someone by hitting them while driving your car AND you are drunk...then they are not a scumbag.

If you are not drunk, then you are.

Got it.

I think.

Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Two words:

Caddyshack.

Chris


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Rampage said:


> I’m done. I’d rather bang my head on a wall. You have good intentions but you are missing the points big time.


It is a waste of time.

But don't throw out the baby with the toilet water.

Chris


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Rampage said:


> I wasn't making an analogy of drinking to shitting. He stated that if a drunk person doesn’t mean to do something it’s excusable. That’s the point of my drunk driving statement. Do you guys read what you post? 😂😂





comitatus1 said:


> So if you kill someone by hitting them while driving your car AND you are drunk...then they are not a scumbag.
> 
> If you are not drunk, then you are.
> 
> ...


A drunk driver is also not necessarily a scumbag. He is incredibly negligent and made a bad judgement. When someone kills another through negligence we call it negligent homicide. The penalty is severe, but less than murder, which is intentional homicide.

The level of negligence involved is so high that we put people in jail to prevent it from happening again.

Hitting someone while not drunk also does not make you a scumbag. I have an acquaintance who killed a person who crossed a dark street at night. He did not serve a single day in jail. It was an accident.

Just how negligent is it to drink while not diapered?

No one should drink and drive. That is the law. Most folks don't wear diapers every time they drink. Unless you would consider yourself a scumbag for failure to wear a diaper while drinking it seems unfair to make the same judgement against others.

This might have been her first time having a potty accident while out partying.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> [
> 
> 
> LOL on pun! Accident or not, this isn’t a soda spilling. This is fecal matter.
> ...


Well they did pay more than the normal fee per agreement with the driver, right?

A spilled coke can also take a driver off the road. Can't drive with wet seats and unlike water it can also stain and be sticky. The lost income will be similar.

And almost no one self reports spilling a coke.

Her friends helped her by making the right decision for her morally, but if she didn't have them with her she might have confessed upon standing up and seeing the mess. The quality of your friends also says something about your own character if you choose friends who keep you honest and pay for your damages it is like paying for insurance.

When a recent dui driver totaled my car he at least had insurance which made things right for the most part, even though I think he was trying to flee the scene and failed only because his motor did.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> A drunk driver is also not necessarily a scumbag. He is incredibly negligent and made a bad judgement. When someone kills another through negligence we call it negligent homicide. The penalty is severe, but less than murder, which is intentional homicide.
> 
> The level of negligence involved is so high that we put people in jail to prevent it from happening again.
> 
> ...


Wow. 🤯


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> A drunk driver is also not necessarily a scumbag. He is incredibly negligent and made a bad judgement. When someone kills another through negligence we call it negligent homicide. The penalty is severe, but less than murder, which is intentional homicide.
> 
> The level of negligence involved is so high that we put people in jail to prevent it from happening again.
> 
> ...


Sorry about what happened to your car.

Read my replies, not once did I call the crapper scumbag. I don’t name call and call pax scumbags, paxholes, etc, with the exception of the Devil Wears Prada, aka the biggest Karen pax. And crapper is acceptable because that’s what she did.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

What bothers me about all of this is, the OP wants to call the woman a scumbag, some type of low life, even saw a poster State Police should be called, and what are we talking about here we're talking about body waste, people have puked in our car I myself have posted an incident right here on this site, it took some of the paint off the side of my door, but I didn't hear one person call my passenger a scumbag, you want to know why I think very few if anyone here is ever called a puker a scumbag, is because many of us have been drunk to the point that we have thrown up violently, if not oneself they've had a friend a relative who they seen get drunk and thrown up violently, and you already know in the back of your mind that if that person had been in a car there would have been no way they could have rolled down a window or ask the driver to pull over in time to puke they would have puked in a car, even though it may have never happened you know deep in your mind as possible, puke can sometimes leaves a hell of a lot worse mess than somebody's bowel movement in a seat would, but for some strange reason that I can't figure out most of you here seem to think it's impossible to have an uncontrollable bowel movement ever in life, without having some type of known medical condition, or some type of already known stomach condition, it can happen to you I've seen it, in fact to be perfectly honest it's happened to me, and I sure in hell I'm not a scumbag, and I am in no way sick nor am I a drunkard nor do I have any type of stomach conditions, this whole posting here has been nothing but about one's delusion and ignorance of how the waste disposal function of our body's work, based on nothing more than it's never happened to you it can't possibly work that way you can't possibly have a bowel movement and not know it that's why I keep saying keep living maybe 10 20 30 or more years from now you will find out that you can take a bowel movement and not know it and don't assume you have to be old and elderly or have been drinking are on drugs for it to happen to you,

Some of you really need to look up the definition of words, a scumbag is somebody who is dishonest who's doing something with malice who's doing something with knowledge and foresight of what they're doing.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I personally feel like it makes me happier and less angry by trying to see the good in other people, not assuming malicious intent without good reason, and being forgiving when people do make mistakes.

I have met a lot of paxholes and scumbags who are mean spirited people and well deserving of the title.

Crapper is an accurate description of this pax.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Trafficat said:


> I personally feel like it makes me happier and less angry by trying to see the good in other people, not assuming malicious intent without good reason, and being forgiving when people do make mistakes.
> 
> I have met a lot of paxholes and scumbags who are mean spirited people and well deserving of the title.
> 
> Crapper is an accurate description of this pax.


Maybe the pax does this all the time , maybe she’s a serial crapper 😉


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Rampage said:


> Do you guys read what you post?


yea, we just don't read what YOU post ...


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

UberBastid said:


> yea, we just don't read what YOU post ...


Obviously.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> yea, we just don't read what YOU post ...


How are you replying to what he post if you don't read what he post, say that 10 times fast..lol


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

painfreepc said:


> Some of you really need to look up the definition of words, a scumbag is somebody who is dishonest who's doing something with malice who's doing something with knowledge and foresight of what they're doing.


And so getting drunk off their a$$ relieves a pax of all moral and ethical considerations.

As somehow the decision to get wasted doesn't mean anything. 

I'm a vomit/crap cleaner....if you're interested I can provide various cleanup prices.

You are truly stupid.

Chris


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> say that 10 times


I can't
I didn't read it.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

I need to make a correction to something that I posted earlier, remember I mentioned that I picked up a VA client who crapped in my car so severely it was running down his legs and all over the floor in the back seat and they also mentioned I had to wrap his shoes in plastic bags, I made an error on that he was not actually picked up by me as a VA client, yes he was a VA client several times before when I picked him up, but when that incident happened I picked him up at San Manuel casino, my point is any one of you could have very easily had picked him up that day, and he wasn't even that old if I had to guess I will say he was in his mid to late 50s, and he was not drunk, I would assume he maybe had some minor bowel issues due to maybe some injury he had in the service I have no idea not my personal business, so with that being said is he a scumbag, I guess in your eyes he is bye for now.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

comitatus1 said:


> And so getting drunk off their a$$ relieves a pax of all moral and ethical considerations.
> 
> As somehow the decision to get wasted doesn't mean anything.
> 
> ...


No thank, as part of IHSS in home support services, I already have a pay rate it's already set, as I stated earlier no respect at all for my personal experience, like it's a freaking joke, do you know there are people that can't even reach their own butthole can't wipe themselves but yet and still they look absolutely fine look absolutely healthy and normal, they just can't wipe their own azz, they can't reach, do you know who some of the known people are who have that issue, some bodybuilders, bye now.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Donatello said:


> The poop or the 18k trips?
> 
> Edit: sorry, sorry... I didn't add right, it was 15k trips only, my mistake, this changes everything.


Right? I used to get depressed when a rider would say "You've done a thousand trips"


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Well , in 53 years I’ve never accidentally taken a shit in someone’s car , so I’d have to say that was a scumbag move .


I agree. You know you don't have to let a fart rip when you're in a car with a bunch of people! HOLD IT IN (bend the knee)


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> I agree. You know you don't have to let a fart rip when you're in a car with a bunch of people! HOLD IT IN (bend the knee)


That is your personal life experience that YOU can hold it in, that is not everyone's life experience,
that is my issue with what is beening said here, "it never happened to me, so it should not, can not happen to anyone else.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Emptynesst said:


> Ok , everyday I’m tryin to get older , did the OP say the lady was 70plus , I must have missed that


Speaking of 70-plus, what do you think of the driver who pulled that old lady out of his car and took her phone?


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

actappingntesting said:


> I drive Uber XL in a beach community Ocean City MD, I have a group of 5 30-40 something women I was driving home from the bars 1:30 am and when we arrived at our destination everyone started to depart the vehicle. The lady in the white dress middle row passenger side door started to get out and thats when the smell hit us worst smell ever myself and the lady who actually called for the ride said it together "who shit them selves!!!" Well white dress lady said oh I farted excuse me, well I looked down at me seat and saw what was waiting for me a nice steaming pile of dookey!!! I said lady you did more than fart! The lady who had actually called for the ride was horrified and told me to charge her whatever I needed to, well its about this point that white dress poopie lady start's frantically wiping off the seat and I told her to stop because I had to photograph it in order to be paid. Well she ignored me and didnt stop I yelled at her that this was just perfect now my car smells like dookie and I am shut down until this is cleaned but there is no visual evidence ( black seats and interior ). The actual still horrified rider venmoed me the cleaning fee + $65 extra. Even though I shampooed and disenfectied it still it took me 2 days to forget that smell.
> 
> My sister in law said I got Amber Hearded.
> 
> ...


She shat in it,?


----------



## Logistics12 (Jun 22, 2018)

actappingntesting said:


> I drive Uber XL in a beach community Ocean City MD, I have a group of 5 30-40 something women I was driving home from the bars 1:30 am and when we arrived at our destination everyone started to depart the vehicle. The lady in the white dress middle row passenger side door started to get out and thats when the smell hit us worst smell ever myself and the lady who actually called for the ride said it together "who shit them selves!!!" Well white dress lady said oh I farted excuse me, well I looked down at me seat and saw what was waiting for me a nice steaming pile of dookey!!! I said lady you did more than fart! The lady who had actually called for the ride was horrified and told me to charge her whatever I needed to, well its about this point that white dress poopie lady start's frantically wiping off the seat and I told her to stop because I had to photograph it in order to be paid. Well she ignored me and didnt stop I yelled at her that this was just perfect now my car smells like dookie and I am shut down until this is cleaned but there is no visual evidence ( black seats and interior ). The actual still horrified rider venmoed me the cleaning fee + $65 extra. Even though I shampooed and disenfectied it still it took me 2 days to forget that smell.
> 
> My sister in law said I got Amber Hearded.
> 
> ...


The cleaning fee isn't enough. Uber should pay you an average of what you would've made while your vehicle was down. I'm so sorry this happened to you. Man, that's the biohazard of biohazards. Also, this is why I do not go near the bars anymore. I can't even stand the smell of drunk alcohol breath and pores anymore. Oh gosh... I wanna ralph just thinking about it. 😳


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Logistics12 said:


> The cleaning fee isn't enough. Uber should pay you an average of what you would've made while your vehicle was down. I'm so sorry this happened to you. Man, that's the biohazard of biohazards. Also, this is why I do not go near the bars anymore. I can't even stand the smell of drunk alcohol breath and pores anymore. Oh gosh... I wanna ralph just thinking about it. 😳


not sure i think vomit and blood is about fecal matter as a biohazard,

Without being a scientist or some type of chemist, Let's use some simple logic here, blood is coming straight out of your body so whatever is in your blood is right there unfiltered, whatever you eat that comes out your intestines so it's been filtered and processed not saying it's not a biohazard yes it's still a biohazard, but let's take vomit that's coming straight out your stomach if there's any type of dangerous infections in your stomach the vomit is probably guess as bad as blood, so I will be willing to bet paycheck that that vomit comes under blood and fecal matter comes under those two guess my opinion I'm not a scientist.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Now that I am older, I not only shart myself but also splart myself and also get shravel (shit / gravel) after I fart. Getting old sucks.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> not sure i think vomit and blood is about fecal matter as a biohazard,
> 
> Without being a scientist or some type of chemist, Let's use some simple logic here, blood is coming straight out of your body so whatever is in your blood is right there unfiltered, whatever you eat that comes out your intestines so it's been filtered and processed not saying it's not a biohazard yes it's still a biohazard, but let's take vomit that's coming straight out your stomach if there's any type of dangerous infections in your stomach the vomit is probably guess as bad as blood, so I will be willing to bet paycheck that that vomit comes under blood and fecal matter comes under those two guess my opinion I'm not a scientist.


So, if you were restrained in a vat of shit up to your neck.
And someone was about to throw a bucket of blood and vomit in your face ---
would you duck?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> So, if you were restrained in a vat of shit up to your neck.
> And someone was about to throw a bucket of blood and vomit in your face ---
> would you duck?


Yes I realize you're trying to be funny, emphasis on trying, but your analogy is really stupid, the better analogy will be if a king sentenced you to be in one of the three and gave you a choice which one would you choose,

It amazes me how everyone is so freaked out and disgusted by body waste that comes out of someone's rear end, but yet as Uber drivers many of us have occasionally have to deal with vomit and that's just as dangerous to deal with, and some passengers will put that puke all over your back seat and floor and that will take hours to clean up maybe even need to be cleaned up professionally, but a piece of poop in a driver's seat he's all upset and disgusted and talking about he's going to remember the smell for days and calling her a scumbag, and his own words was after she started to clean it up he had nothing left to use for picture evidence which means he really didn't have that much to deal with, it was guessed that discuss of body waste coming out of somebody's rear end,

Another thing I find amusing is, if she was a beautiful woman, many of you here would think nothing of taking her home and sticking your tongue in the unholy of holies, oh but that's different..lol


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Yes I realize you're trying to be funny, emphasis on trying, but your analogy is really stupid, the better analogy will be if a king sentenced you to be and one of the three and gave you a choice which one would you choose,
> 
> It amazes me how everyone is so freaked out and disgusted by body waste that comes out of someone's rear end, but yet as Uber drivers many of us have occasionally have to deal with vomit and that's just as dangerous to deal with, and some passengers will put that puke all over your back seat and floor and that will take hours to clean up maybe even need to be cleaned up professionally, but a piece of poop in a driver's seat he's all upset and disgusted and talking about he's going to remember the smell for days and calling her a scumbag, and his own words was after she started to clean it up he had nothing left to use for picture evidence which means he really didn't have that much to deal with, it was guessed that discuss of body waste coming out of somebody's rear end,
> 
> Another thing I find amusing is, if she was a beautiful woman, many of you here would think nothing of taking her home and sticking your tongue in the unholy of holies, oh but that's different..lol


Didn't answer my query ...


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

UberBastid said:


> Didn't answer my query ...


Not answering your question because I never stated the bowel was not a biohazard, I even stated that above, my point is everybody thinks that the bowel is worse than the others do we know that as a fact, in fact you take 4 biohazards urine vomit blood and bowel what order do they go in which one is worse but you and others keep acting like bowel is the worst thing that you could ever come across.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

When I used to drive for Pomona Yellow Cab I had a guy one night get in my taxi, blood all over my back seat had to call an ambulance for him, I don't think it was too bad I think he made it, what happened he got in a fight somewhere, got away from the place and call a taxi I wasn't that far away so the pickup was only about 8 minutes, he didn't know he was stabbed till he got in the car, God what a scumbag.


----------



## Sixotoo (4 mo ago)

Stop working with drunks.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Be glad it was fresh shit and not colostomy bag shit...


🤢🤮


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> not sure i think vomit and blood is about fecal matter as a biohazard,
> 
> Without being a scientist or some type of chemist, Let's use some simple logic here, blood is coming straight out of your body so whatever is in your blood is right there unfiltered, whatever you eat that comes out your intestines so it's been filtered and processed not saying it's not a biohazard yes it's still a biohazard, but let's take vomit that's coming straight out your stomach if there's any type of dangerous infections in your stomach the vomit is probably guess as bad as blood, so I will be willing to bet paycheck that that vomit comes under blood and fecal matter comes under those two guess my opinion I'm not a scientist.





painfreepc said:


> Yes I realize you're trying to be funny, emphasis on trying, but your analogy is really stupid, the better analogy will be if a king sentenced you to be in one of the three and gave you a choice which one would you choose,
> 
> It amazes me how everyone is so freaked out and disgusted by body waste that comes out of someone's rear end, but yet as Uber drivers many of us have occasionally have to deal with vomit and that's just as dangerous to deal with, and some passengers will put that puke all over your back seat and floor and that will take hours to clean up maybe even need to be cleaned up professionally, but a piece of poop in a driver's seat he's all upset and disgusted and talking about he's going to remember the smell for days and calling her a scumbag, and his own words was after she started to clean it up he had nothing left to use for picture evidence which means he really didn't have that much to deal with, it was guessed that discuss of body waste coming out of somebody's rear end,
> 
> Another thing I find amusing is, if she was a beautiful woman, many of you here would think nothing of taking her home and sticking your tongue in the unholy of holies, oh but that's different..lol


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Now that I am older, I not only shart myself but also splart myself and also get shravel (shit / gravel) after I fart. Getting old sucks.


Such a travesty for you, Travis. Good thing you have all that money because you can hire someone to clean up your mess and the skid marks in your boxers.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Such a travesty for you, Travis. Good thing you have all that money because you can hire someone to clean up your mess and the skid marks in your boxers.


🤢🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Ms.Doe said:


> View attachment 677291


He's smart enough to have a net worth of three billion dollars and become president of the United States of america, what have you accomplished.


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> He's smart enough to have a net worth of three billion dollars and become president of the United States of america, what have you accomplished.


 See what I mean? I was talking about you.

And what I've done is retired at 42 years of age with a very comfortable income. 

How bout you, Boo?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms.Doe said:


> 🤢🤢🤮🤮🤮🤮


I’ve said for years we need the yuck option to mark posts with. Hoping it comes now that we have the eye roll and face palms one. 😀


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Ms.Doe said:


> See what I mean? I was talking about you.
> 
> And what I've done is retired at 42 years of age with a very comfortable income.
> 
> How bout you, Boo?


So you say. Tax Records...Please.

Chris


----------



## Ms.Doe (Apr 15, 2016)

comitatus1 said:


> So you say. Tax Records...Please.
> 
> Chris


🤡


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> Didn't answer my query ...


He/she is waxing poetic because the rider was a beautiful woman. I wonder what this thread would have been like if the sharter was ugly.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

painfreepc said:


> Not answering your question because I never stated the bowel was not a biohazard, I even stated that above, my point is everybody thinks that the bowel is worse than the others do we know that as a fact, in fact you take 4 biohazards urine vomit blood and bowel what order do they go in which one is worse but you and others keep acting like bowel is the worst thing that you could ever come across.


Yes, shit is a biohazard! 
For example, human feces can contain diseases such as C. diff, Hepatitis A and E, Giardia, E coli, Cholera, and Norovirus so, *yes, human feces are a biohazard*. These diseases can be dangerous and even fatal so it's important to take the proper precautions when dealing with such material.Feb 19, 2019

*Is Human Feces a Biohazard - BioteamAZ*
https://bioteamaz.com › is-human-feces-a-biohazard


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Damn , y’all still talkin bout this “shit” smh


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

melusine3 said:


> Yes, shit is a biohazard!
> For example, human feces can contain diseases such as C. diff, Hepatitis A and E, Giardia, E coli, Cholera, and Norovirus so, *yes, human feces are a biohazard*. These diseases can be dangerous and even fatal so it's important to take the proper precautions when dealing with such material.Feb 19, 2019
> *Is Human Feces a Biohazard - BioteamAZ*
> https://bioteamaz.com › is-human-feces-a-biohazard


So is the body fluids from when you're doing oral sex especially from a woman vaginal fluids but I would bet you have no trouble performing oral sex right, I'm in no way saying that's the same thing but I'm saying you don't worry about that as a biohazard do you.

I'm not saying that I'm happy if a passenger takes a dump in my car, in fact this happened twice once was just a smell to have to get that out the car the second time it was a full-on mess in my seat and the floor it was an older gentleman that had some issues and guess what he was a regular customer we cleaned up the mess and I got him home I cleaned up the car everything was fine and he was still my customer after that I'm not offended by body waste if that offends you we all do body waste all of us do is part of being a human organism.


----------

